# Woe, REALLY??? In my CHAIR???



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Seriously, typically, Isabella is an absolute angel . . .but just minutes ago, while I was on the phone (only five minutes), she jumped up into my chair (she knows it's the one I always sit in) and peed IN the chair! I yelled, more out of astonishment, took her outside, then came back in, cleaned it up (thank goodness for Nature's Miracle) and she's now sitting in her ex-pen.

What would posses her to DO such a thing??? I'm her chief caregiver, she follows me everywhere. I just can't believe she did this


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

an old Vet of mine would have said _"what a dominant little bitch." _ LOL. she said that when I mentioned how my _Hav-a-neice_ got jealous of my boys sitting on my lap, she jumped up on the couch and peed right next to me. Lucy was used to getting her way, and literally pissed off when she didn't.

But it may have just been a fluke for Bella. But keep an eye on it. Is she demanding? does she do what you say? or do you do what she says? if she is ruling your roost ? 7 1/2 months is a great time to assert your self as boss if she is. I know a lot of people have used the NILF (nothing in life is free) form of training. so, no petting, no trips outside, no treats unless she does something for you first. just a sit, or a stay, then the reward.

Also, if it happens again, take her to a Vet, peeing in odd places can also be a sign of a urinary tract infection.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The last time that the grandchildren spent the weekend, Rosie peed in the floor several times. I know because her daddy was caught on his knees getting up pee out of the carpet. I just use vinegar. After the kids left, she was fine again. I think they just get jealous and want attention and like children any attention good or bad is all they want.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL, now that you mention it, she DOES attempt to place herself between my husband and me even if we're just hugging each other.

Maybe I am letting her rule the roost much of the time, though I was unaware of it. I do require her to "sit" before receiving a treat . . .or "stay" before putting down her bowl. 

I let her out of her pen after an hour. She was extremely contrite. Hard to believe she was aware of her behavior after an hour, but maybe she was? Anyway, will monitor closely to ensure there's not a medical reason for pulling such a stunt . . .it was just so out of character for her LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh wow...why do they do strange things like this? I'd guess it was a smell she was covering, has another pet...or cat been in the chair? I have a friend who's hav pees where ever the cat likes to sit (just a thought, not sure if you have a cat) but it is most likely marking and not just needing to go pee..and even girls like to mark and leave their scent, they just go about it a different way than boys do..lol

Bummer! I'd be pissed as well...I love my office chair!

Kara


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

This is a large, overstuffed club chair and ottoman. It's where I sit, generally, to do her day to day grooming unless it's bath day. It was purchased new last July and she's the only animal that's ever been here. Furthermore, it's not as though she was sniffing around first, looking for a marking spot . . .she just flat out, jumped up into the chair and began doing her thing LOL. It honestly didn't seem as though she really just needed to go . . .i take her out at least every two hours and sometimes more frequently than that. One thing different today is rain . . .its been off and on raining/misting all day . . .after the worst drought in state history, she's not seen much rain before and didn't seem too thrilled about it. Maybe she just didn't want to go outside? But why she'd pick my chair . . .when she'd walk across broken glass before she'd go in her ex-pen is beyond me LOL . . .but it surely FELT like spite for something LOL


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

i feel your pain but ....not spite, she doesn't know if you sit there now your butt will be wet, chair will stink etc thank God dogs don't think that way or we would all be in trouble!I would keep your eye on her and just see if it happens again. That adolescent thing is real (i'm in it now) weird stuff happens,ride the wave! obviously if it continues you'll need to deal with it but Atticus did some (2) weird peeing in the house while looking at me sweetly at about the same age(8months) and he had only had 4 mistakes his whole life . I got him at 8 weeks .I was worried but so far it has not happened again.GOOD LUCK!!! and I do feel your pain and shock!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

ClaireVoyant said:


> Seriously, typically, Isabella is an absolute angel . . .but just minutes ago, while I was on the phone (only five minutes), she jumped up into my chair (she knows it's the one I always sit in) and peed IN the chair! I yelled, more out of astonishment, took her outside, then came back in, cleaned it up (thank goodness for Nature's Miracle) and she's now sitting in her ex-pen.
> 
> What would posses her to DO such a thing??? I'm her chief caregiver, she follows me everywhere. I just can't believe she did this


 How old is she? and is she spayed? Mine did weird things right before and during their first and also second heat. They chose my bed little stinkers.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Time for the pound.


Just kidding.


----------

